# Couple Things



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Things are still slow in the shop. Here's my last couple turnings. The bowl is walnut. I'm getting better at the bowl thing. The pen is a beautiful piece of TX Ebony with brown, black, grey and tan.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

BOTH are very nice. Good work, you should be proud.
LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

VERY nice, Paul...Course you know what I'm looking at...lol 

I have plumb give up on the bowls...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice FF. That Texas ebony is some beautiful wood.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Real nice Paul - you certainly are getting good at the bowls. Pen looks great too.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looking good


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

FF....great looking work! Those bowls are fun to turn! Keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

FF Great looking Pen and Bowl!! Maybe you can answer a really stupid question for me? When you make bowls or vases how do you attach the wood to the lathe??


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't have a chuck so I glue a piece of brown paper bag to the blank then glue a round waste block to that. You can then attach the face plate to the waste block with screws. Turn the inside and sand then use a chisel to remove from the waste block. Next use a jam chuck to hold the bowl while turning the bottom.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Good job FF. They look very nice. Expecially using your method. Good job.


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome.... I've been thinking about building cereal bowls for my three daughters but just haven't pushed forward yet. 

Seeing your bowl's shape, size and color has me planning a trip to the wood store. 

Thanks for sharing. 

:cheers: These aren't beer mugs... they're donation cans for my wood purchasing funds.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Here is a pic of the first half. Just mount this on the lathe and turn the inside.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

GameThumper said:


> Awesome....
> :cheers: These aren't beer mugs... they're donation cans for my wood purchasing funds.


LOL, Thumper...if'n you're getting into them bowls...you're gonna need some 'bigger cans'...Some of those exotic wood blanks can get a little 'pricey'.....:biggrin:

BUT..purpose of the post..If you are gonna turn some bowls for your daughters to actually use...be a little careful in the 'finishing and polishing' phase and be sure you are using finishes that are 'people/food friendly'...as you prolly already know.. I dunno nuthin' about what to use..but GB or some of the other turners on here can steer you in the right direction.. Cheerios with a little dash of turpentine or tung oil or whatever can really spoil a kiddo's breakfast...:biggrin:

Oh, and Flatfish...I got that part figgered out...How about a tutorial pix of the 'second' half.lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Yep, you are definataly getting the hang of that bowle turning. 
Both are very nice turnings !


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

Tortuga, thanks for the heads up. The research is complete and the votes
are in. The winner is.......:doowapsta
















Enhanced Image

*Walnut Oil, 16 oz.*

#146022

Price: $13.50

Qty.



Developed by renowned bowl turner Mike Mahoney, this utility finish is filtered, 100% pure walnut oil. It will harden into a food safe satin finish for bowls, butcher blocks, wood utensils, and other wooden utility ware. 

Just wipe on or immerse and let it penetrate and harden for 24 hours, then reapply as desired.
Leaves a great satin finish on all hardwoods and exotic woods.
Contains no petroleum distillates.
Completely safe for food contact after drying.
16 oz.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I you look at most labels such pa plyurathan, laquer, or others, they are food safe adter proper drying and curing. I have lots of winde gablets and have been used infrequentlu but still, had no taste transfer and I am still kicking


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was told to put that chuck of wood on the lathe. Then turn away anything that doesn't look like it belongs on the bowl you want.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Hay, you can buy Walnut oil at Wal-mart where the dressings are !!!!! Be sure after opening you sote it in the ice blx.
LL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

slip knot said:


> I you look at most labels such pa plyurathan, laquer, or others, they are food safe adter proper drying and curing. I have lots of winde gablets and have been used infrequentlu but still, had no taste transfer and I am still kicking


Sorry guys, I was on too many drugs when I wrote this. Of course, still am.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Sorry guys, I was on too many drugs when I wrote this. Of course, still am.


LOL, Slip... kinda wondering about ya there.. Figgered mebbe you was just 'sniffing' some of that polyurethane or lacquer...

Go back to bed....It's Sunday for crissakes....:spineyes:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

FF....another way to do that is to mount a sacrificial hardwood block on the faceplate and then _*'superglue'*_ your bowl blank to the block. It's the 'old school poor man's chuck'...which works great. When you finish the turning...just part off at the joint. Luna Ford showed me this technique years ago before the quality chucks were marketed. It works!
Keep those bowls coming! gb



Flat Fish said:


> Here is a pic of the first half. Just mount this on the lathe and turn the inside.


----------

